# DP501 dead



## patall54 (Jan 14, 2012)

My DP501 receiver no longer powers on. It was behaving funny after Sandy blew through here. I guess the power fluctuations got to it. I first started having problems with the DVR function not working. Now it wont power on and it is cold to the touch. I have a 921 and another 501 on the shelf, all owned. Can I swap the bad 501 with one of these? How should I proceed.  Thanks.

Pat


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

You can replace the 501 with the other 501. Depending upon how long it has been deactivated, it will need an update. You may also need a new smart card.

Once connected, you can run a check switch test for the available satellites. The updates would occur after the check switch test. You will also need to have this receiver activated and the defective receiver deactivate. Please let me know if you have further questions. Thanks.



patall54 said:


> My DP501 receiver no longer powers on. It was behaving funny after Sandy blew through here. I guess the power fluctuations got to it. I first started having problems with the DVR function not working. Now it wont power on and it is cold to the touch. I have a 921 and another 501 on the shelf, all owned. Can I swap the bad 501 with one of these? How should I proceed. Thanks.
> 
> Pat


----------



## patall54 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Its been on the shelf for several years. Has an old card. I will call in later on this week (away from home now) to see if I can switch the receivers on my account.

Thanks,

Pat


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

You're welcome. We'll need to send you a new smart card before you'll be able to view TV. Please give us a call when you are able. Thanks.



patall54 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Its been on the shelf for several years. Has an old card. I will call in later on this week (away from home now) to see if I can switch the receivers on my account.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Pat


----------



## patall54 (Jan 14, 2012)

Here's the followup. I called last week to swap the dead receiver with another 501 I had but it had no card. The rep told me I could still activate the 501 but it would cost me $50 dollars for new card. So I said ok. New card arrived today, put it in the receiver and after re-booting, have a screen message that the receiver has not yet been authorized. Another call to dish and after spending 15 minutes on the phone, resetting receiver, still have same message. The rep says I will have to have a tech come out to take care of the problem and it will cost me $90 dollars to have the tech come out. This is not acceptable to me since its already cost me $50. Another $90 would total $140. I say I can go onto ebay and buy another receiver for much less. Rep say nothing he can do. So I tell him I would rather just remove the 2nd receiver from the account. He removes it from the account. So after $50 dollars I'm left with no 501 and no satisfaction. And worse, no TV in the Den. Now I'm contemplating adding another cable box from cable company which is way cheaper but not nearly what I wanted.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Please PM me your account number so I can review the options available to you. Please let me know. Thanks.



patall54 said:


> Here's the followup. I called last week to swap the dead receiver with another 501 I had but it had no card. The rep told me I could still activate the 501 but it would cost me $50 dollars for new card. So I said ok. New card arrived today, put it in the receiver and after re-booting, have a screen message that the receiver has not yet been authorized. Another call to dish and after spending 15 minutes on the phone, resetting receiver, still have same message. The rep says I will have to have a tech come out to take care of the problem and it will cost me $90 dollars to have the tech come out. This is not acceptable to me since its already cost me $50. Another $90 would total $140. I say I can go onto ebay and buy another receiver for much less. Rep say nothing he can do. So I tell him I would rather just remove the 2nd receiver from the account. He removes it from the account. So after $50 dollars I'm left with no 501 and no satisfaction. And worse, no TV in the Den. Now I'm contemplating adding another cable box from cable company which is way cheaper but not nearly what I wanted.


----------



## patall54 (Jan 14, 2012)

Needed one more post in order to PM, which I'll do as soon as I get home.
Thanks!


----------



## patall54 (Jan 14, 2012)

Needed one more post to be able to PM


----------



## patall54 (Jan 14, 2012)

This post is to close out this thread. Ray C has been a great help in solving the problems that I was having to my satisfaction. A well deserved thanks go out to Ray and his team. They are a great asset to this community.

Pat


----------

